# Schattendarstellung in WOW sehr spät



## Lyric (8. November 2008)

*Schattendarstellung in WOW sehr spät*

Hallo zusammen,

seit die neuen dynamischen Schatten in WoW eingebaut wurden, habe ich mit deren Darstellung ein nerviges Problem...

Sämtliche NICHT vorgerenderte Schatten, wie z. B. die auf Bäumen oder auf Statuen etc. bauen sich erst langsam auf, sobald ich ca. 10m davor stehe!

Ich habe schon sämtliche Einstellungen im Game wie auch von der Grafikkarte ausprobiert, aber nichts hilft!

Hat irgendwer eine Lösung oder Vorschlag, wie ich das Problem in den Griff bekommen kann, ohne dabei die Schatten wieder ausstellen zu müssen?

Anbei noch mein System:

Core 2 Q6600
4 Gb DDR2-1066
MSI P45 neo-f
Sapphire HD 4870 512mb (inkl. neustem Bios und Catalyst 8.10)
Win Vista 64bit


----------



## Nekro (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schattendarstellung in WOW sehr spät*

Pc ist auf jedenfall stark genug^^

Frag doch mal den Blizzard-Support !


----------



## roadgecko (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schattendarstellung in WOW sehr spät*



Nekro schrieb:


> Pc ist auf jedenfall stark genug^^
> 
> Frag doch mal den Blizzard-Support !




Schonmal mit Anistroper Filterung versucht ?


----------



## vin vom Dorf (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Schattendarstellung in WOW sehr spät*

Hab das Problem mit meiner HD4850 auch, liegt vll am ATI-Treiber.
Aber ganz so extrem ist es bei mir nicht, nicht so das es mich stören würde, ist mir nur aufgefallen.


----------

